

Abandoning Activism - justinj
http://justinmoses.net/post/11740924218/abandoning-activism

======
foannfeai
"Clearly they lack consolidation and any real agenda for change. But hell, you
have to admire their stoicism. They’re dancing and singing as the weather
slowly deteriorates into a cold soggy mess. And you know what? They’re
smiling."

What bothers me about seemingless aimless activism though is that it can be
easily manipulated. And even if it isn't manipulated, groupthink can be just
as bad and chaotic (as is the case with riots). These people would be better
off consolidating and meeting with people of like minds in a more organized
fashion on a continual basis rather than getting together with people that
have intent far from their own.

~~~
justinj
agreed - there is a wasted opportunity and the potential for misuse (though in
my experience there is only so much tolerance for manipulation).

what i find quite interesting about the entire debate is how it has engaged
the workforce. while many don't agree with the protesters outright, they're at
least talking about some of the issues and challenging some of the status quo,
and i see value in us having those discussions.

~~~
foannfeai
The problem is that it challenges the "status quo" in way that many find
ignorant, misguided, flailing. Those that have fond teenage or college
memories of the 60s (which I don't) would appreciate the protests, megaphone
speeches, and drum circles. But to me, I'd find these people much more
intelligent if they were meeting on their own regularly and quietly and
sending letters to their senators, becoming engaged in politics and running
for office.

